# Charles Daly Field Hunter Semi-Auto



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

i was looking at a charles daly DU in max Adv. camo. the gun was brand new and the guy was asking $400 for it. it fit really nice and really liked the way i was able to handle it. my question is this, i've seen a few forums where guys have said good and bad about them, anybody on here have any experience with the semi auto's? i've heard that a few years ago, there were piles of junk but have since changed the manufacturing. just curious because i'm thinking about buying it but don't want to spend $400 on a gun thats going to fall to pieces if thats their reputation.


----------



## cobirdhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

kota bear...i've seen the sames posts as you...some real negative and some positive..i think you can get a lemon in anything..i have both a 12 and 20 semi auto...and have had not a bit of trouble with them...shoot well and are not real eavy, which is great in the field...and one other thought...guns, all guns are getting way up in price, and i really like the more exspensive shotguns, but they are out of my price range, $800. to $1200. is alot of money, and my cd's have been great for me...i also shoot h&r shotguns and like them also. no semi's, just pumps, made in china, but shot good. thats my 2 cents...

good hunting :lol:


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

well that was kind of my thinking. i just don't make enough money to buy a $1000 shotgun as much as i'd like to have one. its been a toss up between this new charles daly i mentioned and a used 2 3/4 remington 1100 for the same price. i like the 1100 too but it only has a 26 inch barrel and i'm not to fond of spending another 150 bucks to get a longer one. my wife freaks out when i'm buying and trading guns so i just hate to drop my money on a gun that feels so nice but might end up falling apart on me. like you said, some posts the guys swear by them and others are the exact opposite. the guy that has it for sale let me take the CD apart and i have to say it looks pretty simple to clean. oh another thing, this one didn't have an O ring like remingtons. it had one big O ring about 1" long and was like a real hard rubber material. he said that CD changed them that way so they don't go out on a person. just wish i could decide if i want to get it or not. it IS a sweet feeling gun though and it looks really sharp in my opinion.


----------

